# Dove pay shoot - Jasper County



## savage (Jun 10, 2013)

Sixth year....we will be having our annual shoot on opening weekend, Saturday September 7 and Monday September 9.  Price will be same as last two years, 85.00 per adult per day and 5.00 extra if you want to pick your spot on the field.  Hunters can hunt both days for 150.00.  The monday hunt will be all day, so you can arrive and hunt at your leisure. Kids under 16 hunting with paying adult may hunt FREE out of the same blind.  We use round hay bales for blinds and this keeps everyone spread out enough.  Lunch (Boston butt) will be provided on Saturday before the shoot.  We have a list of past customers to begin calling in July and will not be taking any bookings until July 8th (after July 4th weekend).  We will then be making calls and booking spots.  

This year, to try something different, we planted winter wheat in all three fields.  Browntop millet was planted May 7th and Sunflower was put in field #1 back in April.  You can see the standing wheat in the picture when we were getting ready to put in millet.  

Look forward to seeing our past customers/friends and putting on a quality shoot for you folks.  As always, our shoot is "family friendly".  The field is 100% legal and we do not allow alcohol on the fields.  ATV's and carts are not allowed on fields, unless the hunter has special needs.  Dogs are OK as long as they are kept under control.


----------



## Jim P (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it would be more on the fare side if the hunters drew numbers for there stand, myself and a friend went to a dove hunt and the owner gave all the good spots to friends and the rest of the pack had to wait to get good spots, I'll never pay for another dove shoot if everyone doesn't have a good chance at getting one of the better spots. fare is fare.


----------



## savage (Jun 22, 2013)

There is that school of thought.  We chose to remain loyal to our past customers who make up 75 percent of our hunters.  We always sell out and have to turn away business anyway.  It usually seems like different spots on the field are the "hot spots" for that year, and it changes routinely.  It is a good idea however....


----------



## savage (Jul 3, 2013)

Forgot that labor day comes one week before dove season.  May do Saturday and Sunday hunts instead.  Sunflowers blooming now and millet headed out.  Hope the deer stay out of the wheat....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 11, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## savage (Jul 14, 2013)

Will start booking today for hunt.  Calling all persons who sent PM's today.


----------



## savage (Jul 15, 2013)

My wife aka"keeper of the books" can be contacted at 706 817 9869 if you want to book your hunt with us.  Look forward to seeing our customers again.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking forward to hunting with y'all opening day!


----------



## savage (Aug 4, 2013)

We are about 50% full.  Still have plenty of spots on all fields.


----------



## Csulli05 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pm sent. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Grumpy1212 (Aug 18, 2013)

*dove hunt*

inquiring about your dove hunt. how can I call you?


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good Luck with your shoot. I know it takes a little when you are trying to lure finicky dove. DB


----------



## savage (Aug 24, 2013)

We are full for Saturday.  Still have spots for Sunday.  Rain finally quit so we are cutting, burning and harrowing this week.  Gonna pick up Boston butts next weekend for the lunch.


----------



## Csulli05 (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you post pics of the fields?


----------



## savage (Aug 27, 2013)

Burned two fields today.  Lots of seed on ground for birds.  Relaxed in pool in pm and watched birds coming into field 3.  Trying to get pic posted now.


----------



## Csulli05 (Aug 27, 2013)

As long as the are flying through field 1 I'm happy


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 1, 2013)

Is this a picture of field three?


----------



## savage (Sep 2, 2013)

Field 3.  Always put plowed strips in middle to catch the attention of birds.


----------



## savage (Sep 2, 2013)

Trying to post pic....


----------



## welderguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Has there been many birds in field 1?


----------



## savage (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, but they don't seem to be coming in until around 430.  I guess its the heat.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking forward to Saturday and will probably hunt Sunday as well.  Won't have much time to hunt this year so hoping for 2 limits this weekend.


----------



## savage (Sep 7, 2013)

Slow at first and hot.  Birds started moving around 445 and still shooting good.  2 other shoots next to us also shooting.


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 7, 2013)

Not the best hunt I have been on but was well organized and a good time. Hunted field three and only shot three birds - anyone else hunt this and have any luck?


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a good experience for me. Hunted field one very few birds all the guys we talked with killed very few.


----------



## dom (Sep 7, 2013)

I was on field one and only killed one bird. I know others had a lot better luck. That's hunting and ill give them a shot next year. Talked to one group that said this wasn't the norm. Talked to the family of the organizer (guy on tractor above) and he was simply a great host who was ver frustrated with the way things went. If deer season wasn't next weekend I'd go back. Field one will be a hot field


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't understand why you said Field One would be hot next week - sounds like it sucked today if you only got one bird ...


----------



## ethanj20 (Sep 8, 2013)

The worst shoot I've ever been on field one was nothing but a hay field


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anybody shoot this today? Any birds?


----------



## dom (Sep 9, 2013)

mbell10 said:


> I don't understand why you said Field One would be hot next week - sounds like it sucked today if you only got one bird ...



just because it didnt get action sat doesnt mean it wouldnt get action later. Birds move and with weather getting cooler i think it will be a good field. Saturday just wasnt the right day.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 9, 2013)

Shot here the year before last.  Shot six times.  Paid for a full weekend Sunday rained out was there a call to come again, no.  These landowners cannot gurantee wildlife but a few years running of no birds and....


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wish you had posted that before I paid $85 to sit in this hayfield ...Oh well - I will know better next year. 

The people who run this thing were super nice but just didnt have birds....


----------

